# PubMed- Original Research: Bacillus coagulans Significantly Improved Abdominal Pain and Bloating in Patients with IBS.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Original Research: Bacillus coagulans Significantly Improved Abdominal Pain and Bloating in Patients with IBS.*

Postgrad Med. 2009 Mar;121(2):119-24

Authors: Hun L

Background: Symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) can have a profound impact on emotional health and quality of life, and current treatments are sometimes unsatisfactory for patients facing this lifelong disease. Probiotics, which can normalize gastrointestinal microflora, may alleviate symptoms of IBS. Objective: This preliminary controlled study was conducted to evaluate the effects of the probiotic Bacillus coagulans GBI-30, 6086 on IBS symptoms. Methods: This was a randomized, double-blind, parallel-group, placebo-controlled clinical trial involving 44 subjects who received either placebo or B coagulans GBI-30, 6086 once a day for 8 weeks. Self-assessments of the severity of IBS symptoms (abdominal pain and bloating) were recorded every day for 8 weeks. Because baseline values were significantly different between the 2 study groups, within-group analysis was conducted. Results: Improvements from baseline abdominal pain and bloating scores in the B coagulans GBI-30, 6086 group were statistically significant for all 7 weekly comparisons (P < 0.01). In the placebo group, only changes in abdominal pain scores at weeks 6 and 8 achieved statistical significance (P < 0.05). No treatment-related adverse events or serious adverse events were reported during the 8-week study period. Conclusions: Preliminary data suggest that the patented B coagulans GBI-30, 6086 probiotic may be a safe and effective option for the relief of abdominal pain and bloating for patients with IBS. Larger, extended trials are needed to verify these results.

PMID: 19332970 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

